# Italy's new Dog law



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

WTF, one step forward, but no working sport dogs, so it seems.
http://www.lifeinitaly.com/node/4229


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Wait really?! This is wonderful if even italy (which has the highest incidence of bsl with over 92 breeds listed) gets rid of it then we can further press American groups to do the same showing more worldwide instances.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Amy Swaby said:


> Wait really?! This is wonderful if even italy (which has the highest incidence of bsl with over 92 breeds listed) gets rid of it then we can further press American groups to do the same showing more worldwide instances.


Not so great as they have banned any type of protection sports. #-o


----------

